# i ordered the trucklite led headlight plow kit any one else have?



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i hit a deer 2 days ago and it took out my headlights on the plow. so i ordered the trucklite led headlight plow kit. be here next week. from what iv seen on the net they look to be vary bright. but wanted to know if others out there have them and your thoughts?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

A link. And how much.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

trucklite dealer local. when i whent to them i asked if they sold them. they said we can get them but they never sold one. so when i asked price i almost fell thought the floor but i kept the happyness inside as there price was $185 for the kit. i asked is that left right headlight, left right turn signals mounts and wire harness. he said yep. so i dont know if im supose to do a review and get back to them or what... but i may get 4 more sets and resell them... ebay wants $580 but i did find them for $540. another local dealer wanted $900.... its either that when they come in ill get the real price.....

http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...10001&storeId=10001&productId=83001&langId=-1


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

You Tube search Trucklite Led snowplow there are a couple videos they look bright on the videos at night and look to take a beating


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i seen another test simalar to that where they were dropping them from a latter and baseball tests. if it handels that it should be fine hitting a deer as my other ones were in a few thousand parts... thye look bright but i want to see them myself.... i guess no one has them on here.... yet


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

can you order a set for me if i can not get them that cheap


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

yup got a call today. guess they found the error. i guess it was supoisidly in the book as $185

ya they tole me the real price $925

i call every dealer in 100miles all are in the $709 area...


what kinda deal you make me for these? part number 80863


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

You only get one set?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

yup 1 set. per $709 left right headlight. left right turn signal, and wire harness.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

You paid 185 right. Ill give ya 300


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

no. there book had an error in it as far a price. they called me to say that. so now there price $925 the cheapest iv found so far is $540 im thinking about get it ordered on thursday. unless others want to go in on it see if i can get it cheaper on a bulk deal.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahhh. Yea they are 580 something on ebay. Nice lights but damn expensive. I will do a non sealed beam with hid for a fraction of that.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i like led lights $900 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much....... $500 is not so bad. as regular plow lights are like $200 ish new....


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I am sure these lights work well and all but DAM are they FUGLY! I would rather do hid as well.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i think there cool looking. look like something off of a ufo..... but i ordered a set. hopefully they come next week........ i wanta see how well they are and see how bright. as it seems no one on here has them... guess ill be the first.


----------



## PreferredPower (Nov 2, 2011)

These lights are quite bright, if you are comparing them to a factory plow light they are much brighter. These lights were designed to be closer to sunlight. If any of you watch "bomb patrol Afghanistan" on G4 TV, these are the lights you will see on the "Buffalo" and "Jerrv" in a 12V configuration. If you have any questions or need any assistance let us know.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

say you never did say a price on what you wanted for them?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

DEFIANTLY post pics when you get that sucker.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

will do!!! i cant wait myself....


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

alright. got them today. 1 day early!!! SWEET!!!! i did a put them on to "see what they look like" but havent actuly put them on as i need to do some harness plug changeing. they came with a harness. but i either need to find the other end of the plug, or cut the one off there harness and solder them on to the hinker plow light plugs. gona try to do this thursday. supose to be in the 40s....

















high and low beam









they defintly light up better than the oem plow lights.... more white and not yellow. and when in high beam the high and low beams are on. i like that.....


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Those things actually look pretty cool. But im still not gonna drop almost 600 bones for a set. Sure wish thay were a little cheaper cuz id try em out


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i found them for $540 shipped no tax to my door.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

They are neat but in therory anything new wait a year and they too will come down in price I bet.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the headlight part has been out since 3/23/2009 the plow light kit came out in oct 2010 i guess. and from the dealer i talked to they gone up in price.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

those are awesome id love to buy a set but 600 the jew in me wont allow it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

randomb0b123;1404130 said:


> those are awesome id love to buy a set but 600 the jew in me wont allow it.


:laughing:

The Dave Ramsey in me won't let me do it either.

....


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Ill second both of those motions! Lmao
The led manufacturing community are still very proud of their products arent they


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

You can buy just the headlights, bulbs, for $230 on amazon. So if you think you can retro fit them onto your existing lights, thats a huge savings.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Got a Linky?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

if ida know that ida done that. i did find a new pair of the led headlights for $200 but waited to long and they sold them!!!! i looked on amazon. i found the headlight but there not $230 there $266ea

youd still need to make a mount, and add turn signals. it be worth trying at $230ea but i cant find them.

anyways i got them mounted and wired today. i cut the hiniker plug wire harness off the oem plow lights and soldered the plug leads onto the headlight and turn signals plug leads.

i need some daytime pics. will get them fri.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe you can get just the light post mount and all for about 250. But that doesnt include plugs and signals. Post mounted signals are atleast 50 a pop so for 500 something all together you would be better off than piecing it together. Still too rich for this guy. They look cool tho


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/Truck-Lite-27...=UTF8&coliid=I4LZJMFF95KSB&colid=MLQYABAHYJ9J

$263. You can scrap a old set and use those plugs and wires. Then it is just a matter of figuring out how to mount them.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

If you go on trucklites site they show just the headlight with the same kind of mount.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i got 2 mores sets. one for my dosge with the blizzard plow and another set for a ztr mower im gona get either this or next yr....


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

How are these lights to plow with?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

as far as what? brightness? power draw?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Has anyone used them for municipal plowing yet? My guess is that they won't work for that type of application. With the way snow constantly sticks to halogen lights with glass bulbs even given the heat that they generate I can't see these LED units working. My guess is that once they get loaded up with snow it will just stay there on the bulb face. Awful lot of money for something that likely won't work.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

iv seen them on dot and city plow trucks...


----------

